# Anchorman 2: The legend continues



## Bender (Dec 18, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]NzNUkWFDuKQ[/YOUTUBE]

Just came back from seeing it in theaters. Fucking hilarious, surprising and just all around big old laugh fest.

Just in case you're worried about whether you'll be looking at a total shit-laden film, don't. It's great. You'll enjoy it.

This is perhaps the best summation regarding the film:



> It's just as uneven and loosely structured as the first Anchorman -- and while Anchorman 2: The Legend Continues may not be quite as quotable, it's nearly as funny as its predecessor.


----------



## Bender (Dec 19, 2013)

@ number of people who haven't posted

[YOUTUBE]H8OxKx6zKkQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Rukia (Dec 19, 2013)

People probably haven't posted because that Silmarillion thread was such a disaster.


----------



## TetraVaal (Dec 19, 2013)

First one sucked.

Will Ferrel is not funny.

/thread.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 19, 2013)

^Tetravaal hating popular movies just because they're popular, what else is new?

Why didn't you capitalize the entire title BoG?


----------



## Bender (Dec 20, 2013)

@Tetraval

Shame on you 

@Rukia

Knock that vindictive shit off and get over it.


----------



## Cyphon (Dec 20, 2013)

I haven't seen the first. Ferrel is very hit or miss and this movie just never looked appealing.

Maybe I would find it funny but I just can't work up the effort to watch it.


----------



## Rax (Dec 20, 2013)

The first one is funny, just not hilarious. It does have a shit ton of those quotes you and your friends repeat randomly for laughs.

The second one was the funniest movie I've ever seen.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 20, 2013)

I heard this one is abit shit, I guess there's no stop to Ferrel's descent. 

Oh shit Tetra is back


----------



## Rax (Dec 20, 2013)

Watch it.

It's great.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 20, 2013)

I saw it

if I had paid more than $5 I would have been mad.


----------



## Detective (Dec 20, 2013)

Parallax said:


> I saw it
> 
> if I had paid more than $5 I would have been mad.



Dat Frugal Anger.


----------



## Tom Servo (Dec 20, 2013)

Parallax said:


> I saw it
> 
> if I had paid more than $5 I would have been mad.





Movie tickets are $10 where I am


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Dec 20, 2013)

mine is 5 on Wednesdays...

I don't pay to see comedies unless i'm on a date or it's seems to be the second coming of slice bread. This movie looks like a film that can wait until the DVD release.


----------



## Bender (Dec 21, 2013)

@~Gesy~

I was going to see movie with lady until it turned out she was a complete and total bitch.

Rotten tomatoes.com does best indication of the hilarity of a movie for me. Made an accurate rating (75%) . I don't see why you WOULDNT pay the amount required for this baby.


----------



## TetraVaal (Dec 21, 2013)

Parallax said:


> I saw it
> 
> if I had paid more than $5 I would have been mad.



Hey man, $5 is a lot of coin for some people in this day and age. You should be mad that you even bothered seeing this movie at all.

Will Ferrel and Anchorman are only comical to those who watch shitty shows like SNL and The Big Bang Theory.

Bottom of the barrel trash.


----------



## Bender (Dec 21, 2013)

@Tetravaal

I can't hear you over the cash flowing from this hilarious flick and the ratings to continuing to rise.


----------



## TetraVaal (Dec 21, 2013)

You can't hear me because we're communicating through text, dumb ass.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Dec 21, 2013)

TetraVaal said:


> Hey man, $5 is a lot of coin for some people in this day and age. You should be mad that you even bothered seeing this movie at all.
> 
> Will Ferrel and Anchorman are only comical to those who watch shitty shows like SNL and The Big Bang Theory.
> 
> Bottom of the barrel trash.



Hey, I liked _The Other Guys._


----------



## Bender (Dec 21, 2013)

@Tetravaal

That's good.  Hearing your voice would be even more irritating than reading the unbelievably off info on the film that you're coasting on in your post.


----------



## Rukia (Dec 21, 2013)

Way too much Brick.

The whole time Burgundy was blind I kept expecting him to wake up from that dream.  But no.  The writers actually thought that was a good idea.

Last 45 minutes are brutal to sit through.  The third act was fucking horrendous.


----------



## Bender (Dec 21, 2013)

@Rukia

Brick is funny

Ron blind was fun stuff.

The second news brawl was awesome stuff.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 21, 2013)

fell asleep during the first movie

But I like the cast, so will watch if it gets massive recomendations


----------



## Nightblade (Dec 22, 2013)

was going to watch this after I saw American Hustle, but I was told to just wait for the sketches to get posted on Youtube so I don't have to sit through the whole 2 hours.


----------



## Delta Shell (Dec 22, 2013)

When you have an ass like the North Star, wise men will want to follow it.


----------



## Banhammer (Dec 22, 2013)

So what I understood is that it packs some clever comentary punch, but that it is overall quite terrible

It takes a sequence of family guy-esque sequence of sketches and it bashes us over the head with
We don't get any framing for any of the comedy
It's a two hour long god deliver us from jud apattow

Essentially, a good movie to watch on you tube in clips
So... best of luck movie goers


----------



## Rax (Dec 23, 2013)

Anchorman 1 & 2 are masterpieces


----------



## Bender (Dec 23, 2013)

@Red Hero

(hi-fives) 

Word the fuck up 

Also ironically even though most classic hilarious flicks like Anchorman sequel go down bad to my surprise the sequel has a higher rating than the first film.


----------



## Guy Gardner (Dec 23, 2013)

Banhammer said:


> Essentially, a good movie to watch on you tube in clips
> So... best of luck movie goers



Having check it out, that's not a bad summary. The first one wasn't exactly _Hot Fuzz_ when it came to coherency, but the complete lack of coherency or a movie-long plot definitely did this one no favors. The jokes feel almost predictable in their randomness: you are expecting weird and off-the-wall sort of stuff, and they aren't particularly clever with it. For example, the network news team fight is in this one as well, but it relies more on being completely ridiculous in scope rather than in concept. I'd say wait for Netflicks on this one.


----------



## Bender (Dec 23, 2013)

@Banhammer and Guy Gardner

Too bad your guys advice goes out one ear and out the other for other movie goers who thinks your criticism doesn't amount to much. 

EDIT:

It's probably asking too much for Banhammer to  be less troll towards good movies. Be it PJ's "The Hobbit" or "This Is The End". 

The first film selling like hot cakes and the second one he couldn't resist trolling the second jealous of its hot reception.


----------

